# كل عام وانتم بخير (سنة 2023)



## My Rock (1 يناير 2023)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​





سنة 2022 قد مضت والرب كان وسيبقى امين وعادل في وعوده ومحاسنه تجاهنا. فلنشكر الرب على السنة التي مضت ونصلي من اجل السنة القادمة تكون سنة بركات على شعب الكنيسة واسم الرب يتمجد في وسط شعبه.

من خلال منتديات الكنيسة نصلي ان تستمر الخدمة بأن نقدم الجواب والدليل والبرهان لكل سائل وباحث عن الحق. ان نستمر بالرد على الاسئلة والشبهات وان ننجح بان نعيد الاهتمام عند الشباب المسيحي في التعمق بالايمان المسيحي والدفاعيات وتقديم الدليل على ايماننا المسيحي.

هدفنا للسنة الجديدة ان نستمر في تقديم مادة جديدة على صفحات المنتدى وعلى اليوتوب بشكل فيديوهات ترد على اهم الاسئلة المطروحة على الساحة. 

ايضا بحلول سنة جديدة ندعوا احبابنا واعضائنا بان يشاركونا من جديد على صفحات المنتدى فالخدمة مستمرة وعدد الزوار والقارئين بتزايد مستمر والحصاد كثير لكن الفعلة قليلون.

لنصلي من اجل بعضنا البعض ومن اجل ان نكون فعلة في حقل المسيح او ان نكون خزف في يد الرب. 

باركنا يا رب وبارك هذا المكان وكل من يزوره ويقرأ فيه بأسم المسيح. 

كل عام وانتم بخير ونعمة الرب.


----------



## Abboud Assaf (1 يناير 2023)

امين 

كل عام وانتم بألف خير
بتمنالكم عام سعيد جميعا
الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2023)

*امين يارب
كل عام وانت بالف خير وسلام روك 
وكل سنة وكل الاعضاء بخير ويارب بارك اكليل هذه السنة بصلاحك سنة مباركة للجميع وكل عام وانتم بالف خير *


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 يناير 2023)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 يناير 2023)




----------

